# Lyft lawsuit payment in the next few weeks



## DeeFree

I just saw a mysterious "$5" deposit from Lyft and wondered if this was my settlement payout.


----------



## 7Miles

*UPDATE:* On March 16, 2017, the Court granted final approval of the settlement. However, there have been appeals filed, which will delay the settlement payments. We do not yet know how long it will take for these appeals to be resolved. Please be patient. This website will be updated with further information when it becomes available.

http://www.lyftdriverlawsuit.com/

Some low-life Lyft drivers filed appeals . Now we all suffer. Could be years instead of this month as supposed to.

I wish the rest of us got the money but the degenerates who filed appeal got theirs whenever they want. I needed my money now 

But like king Solomon said - this shall also pass. Or something like that. I am sorry but it's very hard not to become phylosophical .


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> *UPDATE:* On March 16, 2017, the Court granted final approval of the settlement. However, there have been appeals filed, which will delay the settlement payments. We do not yet know how long it will take for these appeals to be resolved. Please be patient. This website will be updated with further information when it becomes available.
> http://www.lyftdriverlawsuit.com/
> 
> Some low-life Lyft drivers filed appeals . Now we all suffer. Could be years instead of this month as supposed to.
> 
> I wish the rest of us got the money but the degenerates who filed appeal got theirs whenever they want. I needed my money now
> 
> But like king Solomon said - this shall also pass. Or something like that. I am sorry but it's very hard not to become phylosophical .


Completely disagree, and I support the settlement being overturned (if applicable). Drivers are on-call employees, but employees all the same. Hello, Power Driver Bonus. Hello, "weekly schedule." Also, call me crazy, but after being sexually assaulted twice on Lyft's platform, I think I should get more than $50.


----------



## 7Miles

Trump Economics said:


> Completely disagree, and I support the settlement being overturned (if applicable). Drivers are on-call employees, but employees all the same. Hello, Power Driver Bonus. Hello, "weekly schedule." Also, call me crazy, but after being sexually assaulted twice on Lyft's platform, I think I should get more than $50.


1. Originally lawyers wanted more but because judge objected , lawyers made a deal - they will take only 12.5% . The rest will go to drivers. Similar lawsuit against Uber was not approved by judge because lawyers want 25%.

2. If you read how much you would get- it's $1-2 per ride . $1 for part-timers and $2 for full timers . Full time considered if you had app on more than 30 hrs per week. I figured I would get around 5 grand.

This is NOT a bad settlement. Not bad at all. It's not peanuts . What I think has happened is some lawyer saw that settlement was approved and wanted to get some legal fees from it. Probably found some Lyft driver who would agree to be part of a scam .

3. Lyft will not pay more than agreed (27 mil). So, what you are looking at is those who object will get more from the 27 mil Lyft agreed to pay, personally for them and their lawyers. That money will be taken from my 5 grand

Oh and 
4. Judge might look at the case and say - since you object so much , I will not approve settlement at all.
That is exactly what happened to similar Uber lawsuit. Lawyers want 25% there and lots of drivers objected. As a result nobody got anything. Judge objected.

The 5 grand I expected to get this month. Instead I will get nothing.


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> 1. Originally lawyers wanted more but because judge objected , lawyers made a deal - they will take only 12.5% . The rest will go to drivers. Similar lawsuit against Uber was not approved by judge because lawyers want 25%.
> 
> 2. If you read how much you would get- it's $1-2 per ride . $1 for part-timers and $2 for full timers . Full time considered if you had app on more than 30 hrs per week. I figured I would get around 5 grand.
> 
> This is NOT a bad settlement. Not bad at all. It's not peanuts . What I think has happened is some lawyer saw that settlement was approved and wanted to get some legal fees from it. Probably found some Lyft driver who would agree to be part of a scam .
> 
> 3. Lyft will not pay more than agreed (27 mil). So, what you are looking at is those who object will get more from the 27 mil Lyft agreed to pay, personally for them and their lawyers. That money will be taken from my 5 grand
> 
> Oh and
> 4. Judge might look at the case and say - since you object so much , I will not approve settlement at all.
> That is exactly what happened to similar Uber lawsuit. Lawyers want 25% there and lots of drivers objected. As a result nobody got anything. Judge objected.
> 
> The 5 grand I expected to get this month. Instead I will get nothing.


That's not what happened in the Uber case. The judge didn't approve the settlement because he felt the figure was too low, and because $1,000,000 for PAGA was inadequate to a case valued at a billion dollars (or more). Not sure where you're getting all of your information from, but we'll agree to disagree on this one. $27 million isn't a settlement -- $500 million is.


----------



## 7Miles

I'll take my 5 grand now . You can take your 50 grand in the future if you wish. I agree on this one.
I just need my money now.

Also the case is for 2012-2016 years. Nothing can stop anybody to sue them for 2016-present and ask for even more money. But can we please to agree I need my money now for 2012-16?

I made mistake to budget that money into my monthly budget...


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> I'll take my 5 grand now . You can take your 50 grand in the future if you wish. I agree on this one.
> I just need my money now.
> 
> Also the case is for 2012-2016 years. Nothing can stop anybody to sue them for 2016-present and ask for even more money. But can we please to agree I need my money now for 2012-16?
> 
> I made mistake to budget that money into my monthly budget...


Once a settlement is accepted, you can't sue for the same thing again, and any new complaints of a different nature would go through a biased arbitration proceeding or small claims -- either way, the money would be minimal in comparison to the initial lawsuit, which has the potential to get drivers some real money. But I hear you, any money is better than no money right now.


----------



## aaron837

Appeals ended Sept 15, 2017. Should be seeing some movement in the coming weeks.

*Court of Appeals Docket #: *17-15648 *Docketed:* 04/06/2017
*Termed:* 09/15/2017
*Nature of Suit: *4442 Civil Rights Jobs
Patrick Cotter, et al v. Lyft, Inc.
*Appeal From:* U.S. District Court for Northern California, San Francisco
*Fee Status:* Paid
09/15/2017 25 Filed order (SUSAN P. GRABER, JOHNNIE B. RAWLINSON and JAY S. BYBEE) Appellant Archie Overton's motions to take judicial notice (Docket Entry Nos. [15] and [23]) are granted. Appellant James Page's motion to join (Docket Entry No. [16]) appellant Archie Overton's opposition to the motion for summary affirmance is granted. We review for abuse of discretion the district court's final approval of a class action settlement. See Lane v. Facebook, Inc., 696 F.3d 811, 816 (9th Cir. 2012). We review for abuse of discretion the district court's denial of a motion for reconsideration. See Smith v. Pac. Props. & Dev. Corp., 358 F.3d 1097, 1100 (9th Cir. 2004). We review de novo the district court's denial of a party's motion to intervene as a matter of right. See Orange Cty. v. Air California, 799 F.2d 535, 537 (9th Cir. 1986) A review of the record indicates the district court did not abuse its discretion in granting final approval of the class action settlement in this case or denying appellant Overton's motion for reconsideration. The district court also correctly denied appellant Overton's motion to intervene. Accordingly, appellees' motions for summary affirmance (Docket Entry No. [11] in 17-15648; Docket Entry No. [10475882-2] in 17-15702; Docket Entry No. [10475883-2] in 17-15692; and Docket Entry No. [13] in 17-16072) are granted because the questions raised in these appeals are so insubstantial as not to require further argument. See United States v. Hooton, 693 F.2d 857, 858 (9th Cir. 1982) (stating standard). All other pending motions are denied as moot. AFFIRMED. [10582741] [17-15648, 17-15692, 17-15702, 17-16072] (WL) [Entered: 09/15/2017 11:16 AM]


----------



## Lyfted13

aaron837 said:


> Appeals ended Sept 15, 2017. Should be seeing some movement in the coming weeks.
> 
> *Court of Appeals Docket #: *17-15648 *Docketed:* 04/06/2017
> *Termed:* 09/15/2017
> *Nature of Suit: *4442 Civil Rights Jobs
> Patrick Cotter, et al v. Lyft, Inc.
> *Appeal From:* U.S. District Court for Northern California, San Francisco
> *Fee Status:* Paid
> 09/15/2017 25 Filed order (SUSAN P. GRABER, JOHNNIE B. RAWLINSON and JAY S. BYBEE) Appellant Archie Overton's motions to take judicial notice (Docket Entry Nos. [15] and [23]) are granted. Appellant James Page's motion to join (Docket Entry No. [16]) appellant Archie Overton's opposition to the motion for summary affirmance is granted. We review for abuse of discretion the district court's final approval of a class action settlement. See Lane v. Facebook, Inc., 696 F.3d 811, 816 (9th Cir. 2012). We review for abuse of discretion the district court's denial of a motion for reconsideration. See Smith v. Pac. Props. & Dev. Corp., 358 F.3d 1097, 1100 (9th Cir. 2004). We review de novo the district court's denial of a party's motion to intervene as a matter of right. See Orange Cty. v. Air California, 799 F.2d 535, 537 (9th Cir. 1986) A review of the record indicates the district court did not abuse its discretion in granting final approval of the class action settlement in this case or denying appellant Overton's motion for reconsideration. The district court also correctly denied appellant Overton's motion to intervene. Accordingly, appellees' motions for summary affirmance (Docket Entry No. [11] in 17-15648; Docket Entry No. [10475882-2] in 17-15702; Docket Entry No. [10475883-2] in 17-15692; and Docket Entry No. [13] in 17-16072) are granted because the questions raised in these appeals are so insubstantial as not to require further argument. See United States v. Hooton, 693 F.2d 857, 858 (9th Cir. 1982) (stating standard). All other pending motions are denied as moot. AFFIRMED. [10582741] [17-15648, 17-15692, 17-15702, 17-16072] (WL) [Entered: 09/15/2017 11:16 AM]


Where you get this info from? The website still has the old information on it and says nothing about this? I want my money!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Okphillip

The lawyers will get most of it and the drivers will get $34.73 each


----------



## Rat

7Miles said:


> I'll take my 5 grand now . You can take your 50 grand in the future if you wish. I agree on this one.
> I just need my money now.
> 
> Also the case is for 2012-2016 years. Nothing can stop anybody to sue them for 2016-present and ask for even more money. But can we please to agree I need my money now for 2012-16?
> 
> I made mistake to budget that money into my monthly budget...


You won't get $5k


----------



## KRIS KRINGLE

aaron837 said:


> Appeals ended Sept 15, 2017. Should be seeing some movement in the coming weeks.
> 
> *Court of Appeals Docket #: *17-15648 *Docketed:* 04/06/2017
> *Termed:* 09/15/2017
> *Nature of Suit: *4442 Civil Rights Jobs
> Patrick Cotter, et al v. Lyft, Inc.
> *Appeal From:* U.S. District Court for Northern California, San Francisco
> *Fee Status:* Paid
> 09/15/2017 25 Filed order (SUSAN P. GRABER, JOHNNIE B. RAWLINSON and JAY S. BYBEE) Appellant Archie Overton's motions to take judicial notice (Docket Entry Nos. [15] and [23]) are granted. Appellant James Page's motion to join (Docket Entry No. [16]) appellant Archie Overton's opposition to the motion for summary affirmance is granted. We review for abuse of discretion the district court's final approval of a class action settlement. See Lane v. Facebook, Inc., 696 F.3d 811, 816 (9th Cir. 2012). We review for abuse of discretion the district court's denial of a motion for reconsideration. See Smith v. Pac. Props. & Dev. Corp., 358 F.3d 1097, 1100 (9th Cir. 2004). We review de novo the district court's denial of a party's motion to intervene as a matter of right. See Orange Cty. v. Air California, 799 F.2d 535, 537 (9th Cir. 1986) A review of the record indicates the district court did not abuse its discretion in granting final approval of the class action settlement in this case or denying appellant Overton's motion for reconsideration. The district court also correctly denied appellant Overton's motion to intervene. Accordingly, appellees' motions for summary affirmance (Docket Entry No. [11] in 17-15648; Docket Entry No. [10475882-2] in 17-15702; Docket Entry No. [10475883-2] in 17-15692; and Docket Entry No. [13] in 17-16072) are granted because the questions raised in these appeals are so insubstantial as not to require further argument. See United States v. Hooton, 693 F.2d 857, 858 (9th Cir. 1982) (stating standard). All other pending motions are denied as moot. AFFIRMED. [10582741] [17-15648, 17-15692, 17-15702, 17-16072] (WL) [Entered: 09/15/2017 11:16 AM]





aaron837 said:


> Appeals ended Sept 15, 2017. Should be seeing some movement in the coming weeks.
> 
> *Court of Appeals Docket #: *17-15648 *Docketed:* 04/06/2017
> *Termed:* 09/15/2017
> *Nature of Suit: *4442 Civil Rights Jobs
> Patrick Cotter, et al v. Lyft, Inc.
> *Appeal From:* U.S. District Court for Northern California, San Francisco
> *Fee Status:* Paid
> 09/15/2017 25 Filed order (SUSAN P. GRABER, JOHNNIE B. RAWLINSON and JAY S. BYBEE) Appellant Archie Overton's motions to take judicial notice (Docket Entry Nos. [15] and [23]) are granted. Appellant James Page's motion to join (Docket Entry No. [16]) appellant Archie Overton's opposition to the motion for summary affirmance is granted. We review for abuse of discretion the district court's final approval of a class action settlement. See Lane v. Facebook, Inc., 696 F.3d 811, 816 (9th Cir. 2012). We review for abuse of discretion the district court's denial of a motion for reconsideration. See Smith v. Pac. Props. & Dev. Corp., 358 F.3d 1097, 1100 (9th Cir. 2004). We review de novo the district court's denial of a party's motion to intervene as a matter of right. See Orange Cty. v. Air California, 799 F.2d 535, 537 (9th Cir. 1986) A review of the record indicates the district court did not abuse its discretion in granting final approval of the class action settlement in this case or denying appellant Overton's motion for reconsideration. The district court also correctly denied appellant Overton's motion to intervene. Accordingly, appellees' motions for summary affirmance (Docket Entry No. [11] in 17-15648; Docket Entry No. [10475882-2] in 17-15702; Docket Entry No. [10475883-2] in 17-15692; and Docket Entry No. [13] in 17-16072) are granted because the questions raised in these appeals are so insubstantial as not to require further argument. See United States v. Hooton, 693 F.2d 857, 858 (9th Cir. 1982) (stating standard). All other pending motions are denied as moot. AFFIRMED. [10582741] [17-15648, 17-15692, 17-15702, 17-16072] (WL) [Entered: 09/15/2017 11:16 AM]


Thanks for the update. I've been praying for the Lord to Bless all who've been waiting. The nerve!! of those who objected at the last minute.


----------



## CaptainKarma

Hey everyone. Anybody hear of any updates on when Lyft settlement payment start going out? It's been exactly 3 1/2 months since the appeals ended, so they should start dishing out some cash here soon, no? Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## 7Miles

Rat said:


> You won't get $5k


Yes I will get my $5K IF this goes through. But so far I don't see it moving.
I worked for a similar company like Lyft and Uber and they also made us travel in our own cars. I got almost $3K from them for exact same issue. In the cotter vs Lyft lawsuit lawyers even amazingly to me estimate how much you will get - it's between $1 and $2 per ride and they tell you from what date to what date you have to count those rides. Part timers will get $1 and full timers $2. I had around 3K rides for that period and I did it full time. Just read their own Questions section of the lawsuit website.
Now, if you started late or drove just a little you might get $50 . As I said all I was doing is driving for them.


----------



## Adieu

...and still no payment


----------



## jgeis

The lawsuit website updated recently, now says:


*UPDATE:* The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has affirmed the final approval of the settlement and settlement payments will be distributed in early 2018.


----------



## Pinapple Man

jgeis said:


> The lawsuit website updated recently, now says:
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has affirmed the final approval of the settlement and settlement payments will be distributed in early 2018.


These guys settled, FUBER is still fighting. Will we ever get paid?


----------



## wb6vpm

I'll believe it when I see the money in my account...


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> *UPDATE:* On March 16, 2017, the Court granted final approval of the settlement. However, there have been appeals filed, which will delay the settlement payments. We do not yet know how long it will take for these appeals to be resolved. Please be patient. This website will be updated with further information when it becomes available.
> http://www.lyftdriverlawsuit.com/
> 
> Some low-life Lyft drivers filed appeals . Now we all suffer. Could be years instead of this month as supposed to.
> 
> I wish the rest of us got the money but the degenerates who filed appeal got theirs whenever they want. I needed my money now
> 
> But like king Solomon said - this shall also pass. Or something like that. I am sorry but it's very hard not to become phylosophical .


2018 is here. Who's going to the drive thru with me?


----------



## Lyfted13

I can't vouch for this because I don't know this person, but seems legit...


----------



## Trump Economics

I feel like everyone is going to be SUPER surprised when they see a direct deposit of $8, but I’m just guessing.


----------



## 7Miles

I already wrote in other thread that I believe they will be paying us on one of the Tuesdays in late January. Maybe February but Tuesday is when they do direct deposits for people who don’t do instant cash out.


----------



## syc915

My Lyft weekly deposits show up in my bank account on Wednesday, not Tuesday.


----------



## Cody Shopshire

Does anyone know of an idea of actually how much we going to get paid? I drove for around a year or so full time in the Bay Area.


----------



## syc915

According to the lawsuit website, it's $1-$2 per hour driven during the period from May 25, 2012 through July 1, 2016. If you drove more than 30 hours a week for more than 50% of the time you might get $2-4 per hour instead.

Who knows if those numbers will end up being accurate, I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Cody Shopshire

syc915 said:


> According to the lawsuit website, it's $1-$2 per hour driven during the period from May 25, 2012 through July 1, 2016. If you drove more than 30 hours a week for more than 50% of the time you might get $2-4 per hour instead.
> 
> Who knows if those numbers will end up being accurate, I guess we'll find out soon enough.


thanks


----------



## luvgurl22

syc915 said:


> My Lyft weekly deposits show up in my bank account on Wednesday, not Tuesday.


That is when they deposit it.Most times at midnight, or 9am latest, I've noticed.


----------



## 7Miles

Lyfted13 said:


> I can't vouch for this because I don't know this person, but seems legit...
> 
> View attachment 197616


I am sorry but your screenshot is from the future. You posted screenshot on January 18th 3:32 pm. But what on screenshot is from same day except 6:55 pm. Let's say the website is based in New York and they have 3 hour time difference with us.But that still puts that screenshot half an hour into the future. Unless it was taken from a boat that is exactly one hour away east from New York.
How did you get that screenshot? I am sorry I am questioning it, but it's really interesting.


----------



## Lyfted13

7Miles said:


> I am sorry but your screenshot is from the future. You posted screenshot on January 18th 3:32 pm. But what on screenshot is from same day except 6:55 pm. Let's say the website is based in New York and they have 3 hour time difference with us.But that still puts that screenshot half an hour into the future. Unless it was taken from a boat that is exactly one hour away east from New York.
> How did you get that screenshot? I am sorry I am questioning it, but it's really interesting.


Yea, I noticed that also and don't have an answer for you, but the site is legit, been checking it for months...you can look at the site for yourself. Like I said, I can't vouch for the actual person though...

Maybe the server is somewhere else? Idk

http://www.classactionrebates.com/settlements/lyft/


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

Will believe it when I see it. Not expecting much


----------



## 7Miles

Just called my bank to see if any deposits are pending. Nope.
Not today. Not today.


----------



## keithmoon

Can anyone remember the choices we were given for payment? Can't remember if I gave bank details or assumed a check would be mailed.


----------



## 7Miles

I emailed attorney, she was nice enough to reply. 
I stopped counting on that money already...


----------



## Adieu

Next step they'll be saying they can't find your opt-in into the class action


----------



## 7Miles

To be fair, attorneys seem to be working on it but Lyft is the one who ... well you guys know Lyft . I don’t have to explain.


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> View attachment 201646
> 
> 
> I emailed attorney, she was nice enough to reply.
> I stopped counting on that money already...


Sellout-Shannon. We're working on more ways to make you homeless - hang tight.


----------



## Tuco

Will they really make a fuss or just send him a check for $1.12 like everyone else?



Adieu said:


> Next step they'll be saying they can't find your opt-in into the class action


----------



## Ambiguous

Ok So then we should get it before feb ends then


----------



## Trump Economics

Ambiguous said:


> Ok So then we should get it before feb ends then


----------



## wb6vpm

keithmoon said:


> Can anyone remember the choices we were given for payment? Can't remember if I gave bank details or assumed a check would be mailed.


I believe they are just using Lyft's payment information unless you specifically requested something different.


----------



## usrbinkevin

I am very curious about how the payouts will be handled. I have changed banks and addresses a couple of times since I filed last year, but have always immediately updated my new mailing address/EFT information within the lyft app. 

In my experience, payout is usually handled by a third party claims administrator, and previous checks I have received in similar cases have never come directly from the defendant, but have instead come from an entirely different entity. This worries me, because there is no telling at which time the claims administrator received my EFT information from Lyft, and what privileges, if any, they have to update or modify it. 

I sent an email to the [email protected] address with my claimant ID, previous info, and current updated info, but only received an automated noreply email in response. 

Has anyone successfully updated their info and received a reply?


----------



## 7Miles

I updated my info in December via same email. They sent me confirmation that they updated it.
But since then that particular email doesn’t work . I would call


----------



## wb6vpm

usrbinkevin said:


> I am very curious about how the payouts will be handled. I have changed banks and addresses a couple of times since I filed last year, but have always immediately updated my new mailing address/EFT information within the lyft app.
> 
> In my experience, payout is usually handled by a third party claims administrator, and previous checks I have received in similar cases have never come directly from the defendant, but have instead come from an entirely different entity. This worries me, because there is no telling at which time the claims administrator received my EFT information from Lyft, and what privileges, if any, they have to update or modify it.
> 
> I sent an email to the [email protected] address with my claimant ID, previous info, and current updated info, but only received an automated noreply email in response.
> 
> Has anyone successfully updated their info and received a reply?





7Miles said:


> I updated my info in December via same email. They sent me confirmation that they updated it.
> But since then that particular email doesn't work . I would call


Here is an email I got from them a few days ago in response to my question about when they were planning on starting to disburse payments, according to them, if you keep Lyft up to date, then the processor will have the up to date info:



> Hi Michael,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out about this. The appeals have been dismissed and the checks will be going out very soon. I don't have an exact date for when the checks will go out, as they are being handled by the court-appoint third-party administrator, but we have been told it will be early 2018. Those should be going out very soon.
> 
> If you have current electronic payment account information on file with Lyft, the settlement payment will be deposited directly into your account. If you prefer, you can request your payment be made by check. It is your responsibility to keep current electronic payment information on file with the Settlement Administrator, or, if you want to receive payment by check, you must inform the Settlement Administrator of any change in your address. You may update your address with the Settlement Administrator by submitting your former and current addresses to:
> 
> Cotter v. Lyft, Inc.
> c/o GCG
> P.O. Box 35129
> Seattle, WA 98124-5129
> 
> You can also submit your address information via email to [email protected].
> 
> Please include your Claimant ID on any correspondence sent to the Settlement Administrator.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Elizabeth Lopez Beltran
> Paralegal
> Lichten & Liss-Riordan, P.C.
> 466 Geary Street, Suite 201
> San Francisco, CA 94102
> Tel: (415) 630-2651
> [email protected]
> www.llrlaw.com


----------



## Ambiguous

syc915 said:


> According to the lawsuit website, it's $1-$2 per hour driven during the period from May 25, 2012 through July 1, 2016. If you drove more than 30 hours a week for more than 50% of the time you might get $2-4 per hour instead.
> 
> Who knows if those numbers will end up being accurate, I guess we'll find out soon enough.


RIDE HOURS: from starting the trip to stopping the trip, doesn't count anytime spent online waiting for rides.


----------



## luvgurl22

usrbinkevin said:


> I am very curious about how the payouts will be handled. I have changed banks and addresses a couple of times since I filed last year, but have always immediately updated my new mailing address/EFT information within the lyft app.
> 
> In my experience, payout is usually handled by a third party claims administrator, and previous checks I have received in similar cases have never come directly from the defendant, but have instead come from an entirely different entity. This worries me, because there is no telling at which time the claims administrator received my EFT information from Lyft, and what privileges, if any, they have to update or modify it.
> 
> I sent an email to the [email protected] address with my claimant ID, previous info, and current updated info, but only received an automated noreply email in response.
> 
> Has anyone successfully updated their info and received a reply?


Yes.I just emailed them the info, they asked for certain info like (my # used for Lyft account) to verify it was me, & they updated my account to direct deposit.


----------



## Ambiguous

syc915 said:


> According to the lawsuit website, it's $1-$2 per hour driven during the period from May 25, 2012 through July 1, 2016. If you drove more than 30 hours a week for more than 50% of the time you might get $2-4 per hour instead.
> 
> Who knows if those numbers will end up being accurate, I guess we'll find out soon enough.


Also the lawyer said expect $1-4 per Ride given not per hour. The Ride Hours amount to a certain number of points depends on the time frame. Then those points are used to divide the settlement up.


----------



## Adieu

Ambiguous said:


> Also the lawyer said expect $1-4 per Ride given not per hour. The Ride Hours amount to a certain number of points depends on the time frame. Then those points are used to divide the settlement up.


Dang... no love for shortie farming guarantee (remember those) cherrypickers, then?


----------



## Ambiguous

Adieu said:


> Dang... no love for shortie farming guarantee (remember those) cherrypickers, then?


I used to stay online forever in northridge back when the power driver bonus was based on online time and not how many rides given.


----------



## Ambiguous

Where’s my money?!?!??


----------



## 7Miles

Ambiguous said:


> Where's my money?!?!??


----------



## blackeleven

It would be sweet if and when this comes through.


----------



## Ambiguous

blackeleven said:


> It would be sweet if and when this comes through.


Will be, we'll be $$$


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

be prepared to be disappointed, like all things Lyft


----------



## 7Miles

I stopped counting on it. Needed money to restart business. Don’t need much. Minimum $1500- $2800. Maximum - two month staying at home plus minimum. 
What I do now is put money away so I can’t touch it. Need $500 for business to start working. Hopefully within a week will get there and start the ball rolling. Lyft money would make sure my business is making money probably this month already. Without it, I’ll be driving next few months


----------



## Ambiguous

I’ve heard of at least one person so far receiving a check. It’s happening!


----------



## Luber4.9

Ambiguous said:


> I've heard of at least one person so far receiving a check. It's happening!


How did they receive it?


----------



## 7Miles

Ambiguous said:


> I've heard of at least one person so far receiving a check. It's happening!


Dreams don't count . 
One time I had a dream winning a million dollars at a casino playing slots. I don't like playing slots but next day I went to a casino and lost $40.


----------



## Adieu

I had a dream too... it involved scantily dressed buxom females


...nope, wake up bleary eyed parked somewhere. No females, just a dream


----------



## Ambiguous

Luber4.9 said:


> How did they receive it?


Umm in the mail?? You know, where checks usually go.



7Miles said:


> I stopped counting on it. Needed money to restart business. Don't need much. Minimum $1500- $2800. Maximum - two month staying at home plus minimum.
> What I do now is put money away so I can't touch it. Need $500 for business to start working. Hopefully within a week will get there and start the ball rolling. Lyft money would make sure my business is making money probably this month already. Without it, I'll be driving next few months


Lmao


----------



## Adieu

Troll its not supposed to be in the mail nor a cheque


----------



## Ambiguous

Adieu said:


> Troll its not supposed to be in the mail nor a cheque


Some people are getting emails/direct deposit and some people are getting mail/check. It's both.


----------



## 7Miles

Ambiguous said:


> Lmao


I started this thread and you're telling me to gtfo out of my own thread ? No more coffee for you. And I mean it !
Never mind, he is in school now probably.


----------



## PoolMeOnce

7Miles said:


> What I do now is put money away so I can't touch it. Need $500 for business to start working. Hopefully within a week will get there and start the ball rolling. Lyft money would make sure my business is making money probably this month already. Without it, I'll be driving next few months


Why does it sound like you are saving up to start selling weed again?


----------



## Ambiguous

7Miles said:


> I started this thread and you're telling me to gtfo out of my own thread ? No more coffee for you. And I mean it !
> Never mind, he is in school now probably.


dude I just want my god damn Lyft money NOW ima go to the Lyft hub and burn the place down if I don't get it by wednesday..


----------



## 7Miles

PoolMeOnce said:


> Why does it sound like you are saving up to start selling weed again?


My killing drug of choice is alcohol. I can't stand weed. But many customers do like it.
They forget expensive iPhones and Samsungs and wallets full of cash but never forget weed in my car even when very intoxicated.


----------



## Ambiguous

Anyone get anything yet! This is some BS that we haven’t gotten anything yet WTF are the settlement people doing everyday??!


----------



## Trump Economics

Ambiguous said:


> Anyone get anything yet! This is some BS that we haven't gotten anything yet WTF are the settlement people doing everyday??!


Don't worry. Six dollars is coming your way soon.


----------



## Ambiguous

Trump Economics said:


> Don't worry. Six dollars is coming your way soon.


More like 6k


----------



## Trump Economics

Ambiguous said:


> More like 6k


Ahaha ha. ha


----------



## Ambiguous

Trump Economics said:


> Ahaha ha. ha


Well see who's laughing when we get the deposits now wont we boy


----------



## Trump Economics

Ambiguous said:


> Well see who's laughing when we get the deposits now wont we boy


Yes. I will post mine, along with a photo of me at Taco Bell. The cliffhanger? You'll need to wait and see if I buy tacos with the full amount of my settlement, or if I apply for a job. Oh, who am I kidding? Either way I win.


----------



## luvgurl22

Tuco said:


> Will they really make a fuss or just send him a check for $1.12 like everyone else?


It will be more than that.Why so "pessimistic" ? 



7Miles said:


> View attachment 201646
> 
> 
> I emailed attorney, she was nice enough to reply.
> I stopped counting on that money already...


Do you think you could ask her to give an "estimate" of what a full time driver could receive from the settlement, to get an idea?


----------



## Ambiguous

luvgurl22 said:


> It will be more than that.Why so "pessimistic" ?
> 
> Do you think you could ask her to give an "estimate" of what a full time driver could receive from the settlement, to get an idea?


So they said about $4 per ride from may 2012-July 2016


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> I don't give a &%[email protected]!* dude I just want my god damn &%[email protected]!*ing Lyft money NOW ima go to the Lyft hub and burn the place down if I don't get it by wednesday..


Ok, we have given them more than enough time....

Tomorrow is Saturday, the hub will be empty so there will be no loss of life. You bring the fire and I will meet you there with a can full of gas and we can watch all of our hopes and dreams go up in flames while eating tacos from Taco Bell.

Just like real life lol
(Can't find the teardrop emoji, just act like I put it here)


----------



## Ambiguous

Ok got some updated information:

"The settlement administrator, Garden City Group, is busy working on calculating payments (and, as you saw, testing direct deposit functionality), and we expect payments to go out soon. I'm afraid I can't be more specific than that because the distribution proces is in the settlement administrators hands, but if you'd like to inquire with them their number is 1 (855) 907-3215"


----------



## Ambiguous

Ok got some updated information:

"The settlement administrator, Garden City Group, is busy working on calculating payments (and, as you saw, testing direct deposit functionality), and we expect payments to go out soon. I'm afraid I can't be more specific than that because the distribution process is in the settlement administrators hands, but if you'd like to inquire with them their number is 1 (855) 907-3215"


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Ok got some updated information:
> 
> "The settlement administrator, Garden City Group, is busy working on calculating payments (and, as you saw, testing direct deposit functionality), and we expect payments to go out soon. I'm afraid I can't be more specific than that because the distribution proces is in the settlement administrators hands, but if you'd like to inquire with them their number is 1 (855) 907-3215"


Seriously, all they have to do is divide 27,000,000 by the total number of points, then you have the dollar value of each point, then just multiply each individual drivers point total by the value of each point. Then double check the math. They should have already had each drivers point total when they submitted a claim...3 days tops


----------



## 7Miles

Attorneys fees. But I saw somewhere they get 7 mil. Even in the court docs it says they get 22%. Which is about 7 mil


----------



## Lyfted13

7Miles said:


> View attachment 205844
> 
> Attorneys fees. But I saw somewhere they get 7 mil. Even in the court docs it says they get 22%. Which is about 7 mil


....if I made that much per hour, I wouldn't be in a rush either lol


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> Seriously, all they have to do is divide 27,000,000 by the total number of points, then you have the dollar value of each point, then just multiply each individual drivers point total by the value of each point. Then double check the math. They should have already had each drivers point total when they submitted a claim...3 days tops


Ummm it's a lot more complex than that.

First of all it's not $27 million, it's $27 million minus:

Patrick Cotter: $5,000
Alejandra Maciel: $5,000
Jeffrey Knudtson: $2,500

Class Council attorney fees: $3,654,116.62

Garden City Group
$350,883.38

So what ever is left after that will then be divided based on a point system and the point system is based on how many Ride Hours a driver had, meaning the time from start to finish of actual rides.

Majority of drivers (2/3) drove less than 60 hours total, ever.


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Ummm it's a lot more complex than that.
> 
> First of all it's not $27 million, it's $27 million minus:
> 
> Patrick Cotter: $5,000
> Alejandra Maciel: $5,000
> Jeffrey Knudtson: $2,500
> 
> Class Council attorney fees: $3,654,116.62
> 
> Garden City Group
> $350,883.38
> 
> So what ever is left after that will then be divided based on a point system and the point system is based on how many Ride Hours a driver had, meaning the time from start to finish of actual rides.
> 
> Majority of drivers (2/3) drove less than 60 hours total, ever.


Ok, Then add all that up first then subtract it from the $27,000,000, then divide it up. I know you aren't trying to tell me that all that couldn't be done in a few days, especially since it is a private company doing it. I could maybe see if the lawyers had to do it while they were busy with other cases, but that is not the case. The drivers individual point totals could have, and should have been calculated ahead of time when the claims were initially filed. They had months to prep..

We both know no one is in a rush to pay us...

You playing both sides now? Lol what happened to the Ambiguous that wanted his(or hers) &$(?[email protected] Money?!


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> Ok, Then add all that up first then subtract it from the $27,000,000, then divide it up. I know you aren't trying to tell me that all that couldn't be done in a few days, especially since it is a private company doing it. I could maybe see if the lawyers had to do it while they were busy with other cases, but that is not the case. The drivers individual point totals could have, and should have been calculated ahead of time when the claims were initially filed. They had months to prep..
> 
> We both know no one is in a rush to pay us...
> 
> You playing both sides now? Lol what happened to the Ambiguous that wanted his(or hers) &$(?[email protected] Money?!


Lol I still want my money but it's coming
Keep in mind there are 95,000+ claims they have to go through. How many do you think they can process in one day?


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Lol I still want my money but it's coming
> Keep in mind there are 95,000+ claims they have to go through. How many do you think they can process in one day?


Ok, fair enough. You are right, that is a large amount of claims....I just want my f'in money, So I can stop driving these "brogrammers" around the city all fricken' day


----------



## Trump Economics

Lyfted13 said:


> Ok, we have given them more than enough time....
> 
> Tomorrow is Saturday, the hub will be empty so there will be no loss of life. You bring the fire and I will meet you there with a can full of gas and we can watch all of our hopes and dreams go up in flames while eating tacos from Taco Bell.
> 
> Just like real life lol
> (Can't find the teardrop emoji, just act like I put it here)


I actually had a dream that someone drove their car into the hub (glass entrance). It was really late at night, so no one was hurt.


----------



## Lyfted13

Trump Economics said:


> I actually had a dream that someone drove their car into the hub (glass entrance). It was really late at night, so no one was hurt.


Lol yea, I did my part, but ambiguous never showed up....


----------



## Adieu

7Miles said:


> View attachment 205844
> 
> Attorneys fees. But I saw somewhere they get 7 mil. Even in the court docs it says they get 22%. Which is about 7 mil


Paralegals at $200 / hour lol


----------



## blackeleven

Payment is imminent.


----------



## Ambiguous

Who wants to bet that it’s coming tomorrow morning when we wake up it will be in our accounts?


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Who wants to bet that it's coming tomorrow morning when we wake up it will be in our accounts?


I could be wrong, but I don't think it is going to be included in a weekly payout since payment is being handled by a third party. I think it could show up at anytime...but, I actually hope you are right.


----------



## 7Miles

I practically feel it in my checking account. In fact, I am surprised it’s not there when I check it.

You guys are the best !


----------



## Trump Economics

7Miles said:


> I practically feel it in my checking account. In fact, I am surprised it's not there when I check it.
> 
> You guys are the best !


Are you sure you're not just having an aneurysm?


----------



## luvgurl22

Trump Economics said:


> Are you sure you're not just having an aneurysm?


Good one


----------



## tdsu

Cha-Ching$$$ I had a surprise 5.00 show up that I can’t cash out. In San Francisco, I can’t even buy a Taco Bell meal for 5 bucks


----------



## luvgurl22

tdsu said:


> Cha-Ching$$$ I had a surprise 5.00 show up that I can't cash out. In San Francisco, I can't even buy a Taco Bell meal for 5 bucks


They are testing for future direct deposits.


----------



## Ambiguous

No deposit this morning WTFWTWFFWWTWFWTWFWTWF!!!!!


----------



## syc915

I really don't believe it'll come through with our regular Lyft payments. The money is being handled by a third party, it would be weird for Lyft to handle the money that they lost (well, settled) in the case. It would require extra oversight to make sure Lyft actually distributes the money correctly instead of shirking on it.


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> No deposit this morning WTFWTWFFWWTWFWTWFWTWF!!!!!


 They were too busy dealing with Trump Economics today lol


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> Ok, fair enough. You are right, that is a large amount of claims....I just want my f'in money, So I can stop driving these "brogrammers" around the city all fricken' day


I was seriously asking how many claims do you think that they can process in one day?



Lyfted13 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think it is going to be included in a weekly payout since payment is being handled by a third party. I think it could show up at anytime...but, I actually hope you are right.


 Yes it could be paid at anytime I was not implying that will be sent by Lyft with the weekly payment just happened to fall on that day when I was hoping for it


----------



## Ambiguous

Still nothing! Comeeee onnnn maaaaaaaaan


----------



## Ambiguous

Someone call garden city group and asking WTF is taking so long what percentage of claims are they at!


----------



## 7Miles

I just did the math and we have a big problem. We won’t get nearly as much as we think we will.

Money awarded was $27 mil. Ok. After lawyers get their share we have roughly $23 mil left, right ?
There are 95000 claims (supposedly). Or $242 per claim. 
Ok, now let’s imaging only 20% of the 95000 drivers drove full time. That’s 19000 full time drivers. Let’s imagine court won’t pay anything to part timers and all of the money 23 mil goes towards full time drivers. 23mil/19000= $1210
I don’t know how they can promise more than that unless number of claims much smaller. But we already eliminated 80% just for the sake of the argument...


----------



## Ambiguous

7Miles said:


> I just did the math and we have a big problem. We won't get nearly as much as we think we will.
> 
> Money awarded was $27 mil. Ok. After lawyers get their share we have roughly $23 mil left, right ?
> There are 95000 claims (supposedly). Or $242 per claim.
> Ok, now let's imaging only 20% of the 95000 drivers drove full time. That's 19000 full time drivers. Let's imagine court won't pay anything to part timers and all of the money 23 mil goes towards full time drivers. 23mil/19000= $1210
> I don't know how they can promise more than that unless number of claims much smaller. But we already eliminated 80% just for the sake of the argument...


The pool is 27 million right minus

Patrick Cotter: $5,000
Alejandra Maciel: $5,000
Jeffrey Knudtson: $2,500

Class Council attorney fees: $3,654,116.62

Garden City Group
$450,883.38

$22, 882, 500.30 is left over for the drivers.

95,000 claims, if 2/3 drivers drove less than 30 hours total then that means only $31,666 drivers drove more than 30-60 hours total.

Now that could mean they drove 100, 200, others could have 600 or in the thousands

If the money was divided evenly everybody we get a payment of $694.75.

But the allocation of the money is really down to the point system and how many Ride Hours logged in. There's no way of really knowing without all the data but we do know over 63,333 drivers will be getting small checks.

The firms own math suggest that drivers will see about $1-2 per ride given in the time frame and about $4 per ride if you drive full time since the points double.


----------



## 7Miles

I think if we full time drivers at that time should get checks under $500 , we should create a support group over here.


----------



## Ambiguous

I’m expecting at least $2K


----------



## Ambiguous

it’s $1-$2 per “Ride Hour” not per ride, this results in a much lower payout. Take your rides and divide the average time spent per ride, divide by 60, x that by $1-$2, possibly x $3-$4 if drive full time


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> it's $1-$2 per "Ride Hour" not per ride, this results in a much lower payout. Take your rides and divide the average time spent per ride, divide by 60, x that by $1-$2, possibly x $3-$4 if drive full time


Straight from the horses mouth:

"Although the precise calculations cannot be made yet, the current estimates are that drivers who submit claims may receive approximately $1-2 per hour for all hours spent in Ride Mode, and those drivers who have frequently driven more than 30 hours per week (and qualify for the doubling of points described above) may receive $2-4 per hour. Thus, drivers who have spent more than 1,000 hours in Ride Mode will likely receive between $1,000 and $2,000, and if those drivers have frequently driven more than 30 hours per week they will likely receive between $2,000 and $4,000. Drivers who have spent more than 2,000 hours in Ride Mode may receive between $2,000 and $4,000, and if those drivers qualify for the doubling of points they may receive between $4,000 and $8,000"


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> Straight from the horses mouth:
> 
> "Although the precise calculations cannot be made yet, the current estimates are that drivers who submit claims may receive approximately $1-2 per hour for all hours spent in Ride Mode, and those drivers who have frequently driven more than 30 hours per week (and qualify for the doubling of points described above) may receive $2-4 per hour. Thus, drivers who have spent more than 1,000 hours in Ride Mode will likely receive between $1,000 and $2,000, and if those drivers have frequently driven more than 30 hours per week they will likely receive between $2,000 and $4,000. Drivers who have spent more than 2,000 hours in Ride Mode may receive between $2,000 and $4,000, and if those drivers qualify for the doubling of points they may receive between $4,000 and $8,000"


exactly. This sucks. So I'd i did 2500 rides and it's 10 min average per ride that's 400 ride hours for a $400-$800 payout. WTF.

How long do you think the average ride is? Guess I could go back and look at every ride...lol.


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> exactly. This sucks. So I'd i did 2500 rides and it's 10 min average per ride that's 400 ride hours for a $400-$800 payout. WTF.
> 
> How long do you think the average ride is? Guess I could go back and look at every ride...lol.


It's the time spent in driver mode, not only when you had an actual pax....basically, all the time you were logged on


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> It's the time spent in driver mode, not only when you had an actual pax....basically, all the time you were logged on


Wrong.


----------



## Adieu

So, only for the ants... Huh


----------



## tdsu

A buddy of mine just sent me this. Looks like they really are testing.


----------



## Ambiguous

Ambiguous said:


> Wrong.


Lawsuit clearly says Ride Mode Hours meaning only the time spent giving rides, not also logged in waiting for rides.


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> Straight from the horses mouth:
> 
> "Although the precise calculations cannot be made yet, the current estimates are that drivers who submit claims may receive approximately $1-2 per hour for all hours spent in Ride Mode, and those drivers who have frequently driven more than 30 hours per week (and qualify for the doubling of points described above) may receive $2-4 per hour. Thus, drivers who have spent more than 1,000 hours in Ride Mode will likely receive between $1,000 and $2,000, and if those drivers have frequently driven more than 30 hours per week they will likely receive between $2,000 and $4,000. Drivers who have spent more than 2,000 hours in Ride Mode may receive between $2,000 and $4,000, and if those drivers qualify for the doubling of points they may receive between $4,000 and $8,000"


Keep in mind this was on the website since claims opened and only 60% have been claimed so we should be getting 40% more.


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Lawsuit clearly says Ride Mode Hours meaning only the time spent giving rides, not also logged in waiting for rides.



For each Class Member who spent thirty (30) or more hours per week in Ride Mode in fifty (50) percent or more of the weeks in the period from May 25, 2012, through July 1, 2016, in which he or she gave at least one Ride, the points calculated above will be multiplied by 2, so that the Class Member receives double the number of Points than would otherwise be awarded.

What do you think ride mode is? Online dude. It says right there more than 30 hours a week meaning power drivers. That's how they are determining the hours, not adding up just actual rides. If that were the case, no one did over 30 hours a week. I am not gonna keep arguing with you on this, that is pointless, since the only way to know for sure what we get is to see the actual deposit. Peace out dude ✌


----------



## jackdanson

From the Cotter vs Lyft website

“The settlement defines Ride Mode as the period between the beginning and end of a Ride.”


----------



## Lyfted13

jackdanson said:


> From the Cotter vs Lyft website
> 
> "The settlement defines Ride Mode as the period between the beginning and end of a Ride."


Damn....you are both right. My mistake

Thx for preparing me for the big let down lol


----------



## 7Miles

Every day gets better and better.


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> Damn....you are both right. My mistake
> 
> Thx for preparing me for the big let down lol


Dumbass


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Dumbass


You feel better about yourself now? Because I am sure you have never been wrong in a debate before in your life...

There's no need for name calling, I made an honest mistake and admitted it. I am fine with being wrong sometimes. You are the one with issues, not me...


----------



## Adieu

jackdanson said:


> From the Cotter vs Lyft website
> 
> "The settlement defines Ride Mode as the period between the beginning and end of a Ride."


30+ hours of that, loooool... insanity
Only possible for accept all ants.

And that's IF they count time to pickup...


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> You feel better about yourself now? Because I am sure you have never been wrong in a debate before in your life...
> 
> There's no need for name calling, I made an honest mistake and admitted it. I am fine with being wrong sometimes. You are the one with issues, not me...


Sorry meant it like red Forman ...dumbass!! That's what you get for your smart ass peace out dude comment


----------



## Lyfted13

Ambiguous said:


> Sorry meant it like red Forman ...dumbass!! That's what you get for your smart ass peace out dude comment


yea, I guess that's kind of funny.

TBH I was feelin' kind of like a dumbass lol


----------



## luvgurl22

7Miles said:


> I just did the math and we have a big problem. We won't get nearly as much as we think we will.
> 
> Money awarded was $27 mil. Ok. After lawyers get their share we have roughly $23 mil left, right ?
> There are 95000 claims (supposedly). Or $242 per claim.
> Ok, now let's imaging only 20% of the 95000 drivers drove full time. That's 19000 full time drivers. Let's imagine court won't pay anything to part timers and all of the money 23 mil goes towards full time drivers. 23mil/19000= $1210
> I don't know how they can promise more than that unless number of claims much smaller. But we already eliminated 80% just for the sake of the argument...


Everyone isn't getting the same amount.It depends on how much (hours) you drove at certain times (dates).Full timers most likely will get bigger shares, while the part-timers will get the minimal checks.


----------



## Ambiguous

Lyfted13 said:


> yea, I guess that's kind of funny.
> 
> TBH I was feelin' kind of like a dumbass lol


Lol nah no disrespect


----------



## JG10

Any updates if anyone has been paid or when are we ever going to get paid


----------



## Ambiguous

Check the other thread about it in here there’s more info


----------



## Ambiguous

BETTER BE GETTING THIS THIS WEEK YOUVE BEEN WARNED GARDEN CITY GROUP!!


----------



## 7Miles

Ambiguous said:


> BETTER BE GETTING THIS THIS WEEK YOUVE BEEN WARNED GARDEN CITY GROUP!!


Would be nice getting it this week plus if it was really at least couple of thousands of $$. 
I even prayed on it today.


----------



## Ambiguous

I think we should start calling Garden City Group?


----------



## Adieu

Ambiguous said:


> I think we should start calling Garden City Group?


What for?

You plan to sue them and want to lay groundwork??


----------



## Ambiguous

Adieu said:


> What for?
> 
> You plan to sue them and want to lay groundwork??


Harass them so they do it faster, ask what percentage of claims have been processed why is it so late WTF is going on!


----------



## Max Weber

But their escrow account is getting big interest gains while they drag their feet! These lawyers don't give a shit about drivers they just want to collect their cut of the settlement.


----------



## Ambiguous

Max Weber said:


> But their escrow account is getting big interest gains while they drag their feet! These lawyers don't give a shit about drivers they just want to collect their cut of the settlement.


The money was put into a non interest bearing escrow account as ordered by the judge. The lawyers are also not the ones processing the claims it's Garden City Group handiling the claims


----------



## Max Weber

Ambiguous said:


> The money was put into a non interest bearing escrow account as ordered by the judge. The lawyers are also not the ones processing the claims it's Garden City Group handiling the claims


Correction:
These lawyers don't give a shit about drivers they just want to collect their cut of the settlement. But they're not getting interest on escrow.


----------



## Ambiguous

Max Weber said:


> Correction:
> These lawyers don't give a shit about drivers they just want to collect their cut of the settlement. But they're not getting interest on escrow.


Lol they are getting their cut no matter what it is not increasing at all it's a fixed fee. Garden City Group is dropping the ball and causing delays!


----------



## keithmoon

blackeleven said:


> Payment is imminent.


_There was a statistician that drowned crossing a river... It was 3 feet deep on average._


----------



## Ambiguous

Where’s our ****ing money?!?!?!


----------



## Adieu

Ambiguous said:


> Where's our &%[email protected]!*ing money?!?!?!


We got it same way we got it ~13-14 months ago, as they originally "estimated"


----------



## Max Weber




----------



## Lyfted13

Got this today from the lawyer. Next couple weeks....just like a couple weeks ago lol:


----------



## Adieu

So whats their excuse? They failed spreadsheet algebra and can't seem to calculate the split??

Or are they saying that paying different sums to thousands of people simultaneously is all very new and unusual to them???


Heh maybe we should class-action THEM for attempting to defraud the class?


----------



## blackpanther1

I got this response this morning when I asked about estimated pay. Nothing different. The attorney is not really representing the drivers in our best interest, keeping everybody in the dark. They should email at least, emails are free. No postage needed. If anyone gets a deposit, please share the news. Best to everyone.

***********

Thank you for your email. The Settlement Administrator is busy preparing to distribute awards, and provides the below information to answer many common questions. If the answer to your question can be found below, you will not receive further response to your email.

• If you would like to confirm that you filed a claim in the Cotter v. Lyft settlement, please log in to the portal at Lyft driver lawsuit, the Claimant ID and Verification Number that you used to file your claim. If your claim has been filed, you will see a “Claim Already Filed” screen. If your claim has not been filed, you may do so through the portal.

• Questions regarding the timing and amounts of payments cannot be answered.

• It is too close to distribution to make any additional changes to bank account information for the direct deposit (EFT) of your settlement award. If you requested payment by EFT but no longer want your payment to go to the account you designated, the Settlement Administrator can issue your payment by check. Please send a request by email that includes (1) your name, (2) the address to which you want your check mailed, and (3) your Claimant ID Number, if available.

• The Settlement Administrator is not able to confirm the payment method you selected when you filed your claim. If you are not sure whether you requested payment by EFT or by check, or whether the bank account you requested for your EFT payment is your current account, you may submit a request to have your payment issued by check. Your request must include (1) your name, (2) the address to which you want your check mailed, and (3) your Claimant ID Number, if available.

• If you would like to update your mailing address, please provide (1) your name, (2) your full, updated mailing address, and (3) your Claimant ID Number, if available, and we will make any necessary updates.

• All requests to update mailing addresses or to change payment method to a check must come from the email address that was provided when the claim was filed. If your request does not come from this email address, you must provide sufficient information for the Settlement Administrator to verify that you are actually the class member, such as your Lyft Driver ID or the mailing address filed with your claim. Additional information may be requested.

• Class members whose payments are issued by EFT will be sent an email on the same day the EFT payment is made with information regarding their settlement award. Class members whose payment is issued by check will not receive an email notification, and their check will include the same information regarding their settlement award that is provided via email to class members who are receiving payment by EFT. The website, Lyft Driver Lawsuit will be updated when payment is made.


Sincerely,
Lyft Class Action Settlement
Settlement Administrator


----------



## 7Miles

I’ll give them two weeks till March 15th. If by then I receive no money, I will have no other option but to wait additional two weeks!


----------



## luvgurl22

Adieu said:


> So whats their excuse? They failed spreadsheet algebra and can't seem to calculate the split??
> 
> Or are they saying that paying different sums to thousands of people simultaneously is all very new and unusual to them???
> 
> Heh maybe we should class-action THEM for attempting to defraud the class?


It is not a "split". Everyone's share will be different depending on the point values for when they drove.It will be a little complicated to calculate accurately.


----------



## Adieu

luvgurl22 said:


> It is not a "split". Everyone's share will be different depending on the point values for when they drove.It will be a little complicated to calculate accurately.


And that is, like, a totally unexpected surprise that utterly blindsided them??


----------



## Ubernomics

Ambiguous said:


> dude I just want my god damn Lyft money NOW ima go to the Lyft hub and burn the place down if I don't get it by wednesday..


Put Uber stickers all over the building stop at lyft hub. Get you some Calvin's peeling on lyft made up...lmao


----------



## Ambiguous

Does anyone know what their average time spent per ride is? 

You can log into the Lyft dashboard and see all your rides for the time period stated in the lawsuit. 


This data will help to find out how much we are getting.


----------



## Ambiguous

Got some new information 

Apparently the reason why it’s taking so long to calculate is they have thrown out the point system completely now and are scrambling to figure out how to divide the settlement. Apparently it’s going to be based on the amount of ride miles driven now.


----------



## Adieu

Ambiguous said:


> Got some new information
> 
> Apparently the reason why it's taking so long to calculate is they have thrown out the point system completely now and are scrambling to figure out how to divide the settlement. Apparently it's going to be based on the amount of ride miles driven now.


DAMMMIIIIT....

Just how many new ways are they gonna try to screw us????

Those were guarantee years...ride miles were puny for anyone who knew wth they were doing....

PS also, wth do they mean "they threw out"??? We agreed into the class on specific terms, did we not?!?!?



Ambiguous said:


> Does anyone know what their average time spent per ride is?
> 
> You can log into the Lyft dashboard and see all your rides for the time period stated in the lawsuit.
> 
> This data will help to find out how much we are getting.


For anyone hoping to get any meaningful amount of money out of this, that'll be a massive undertaking


----------



## Max Weber

"We discovered that some drivers would get meaningful compensation, so we had to change that"

i.e.
"We're more worried about people who barely drove complaining about small checks than accurately representing our clients"


----------



## Ambiguous

Adieu said:


> DAMMMIIIIT....
> 
> Just how many new ways are they gonna try to screw us????
> 
> Those were guarantee years...ride miles were puny for anyone who knew wth they were doing....
> 
> PS also, wth do they mean "they threw out"??? We agreed into the class on specific terms, did we not?!?!?
> 
> For anyone hoping to get any meaningful amount of money out of this, that'll be a massive undertaking


Lol ok probably not true and based on points who knows


----------



## Adieu

Ambiguous said:


> Lol ok probably not true and based on points who knows


Look idk about '14-'15, but in 2k16 the ideal Lyft ride went 6 blocks and paid $18 to $45...

Mileage? Gawd forbid...we didn't want no stinkin mileage


----------



## 7Miles

Yeah, I found it odd that if you divided $$$ on number of claimants, it would be around few hundred at most. But the website promised first $$$ per ride, than they switched to hours driven . Now it’s miles driven ? 
It’s like they are playing with us. What’s next - award us Monopoly game money ? 
Disappointed. Being Lyft driver was like a punishment in my life . Can’t wait till my punishment is over!


----------



## syc915

Where did you get that information? From an email from Garden City Group?

If they abandon the points system originally outlined in the class action settlement wouldn't they be opening themselves up to lawsuits?


----------



## Skorpio




----------



## keithmoon

It's interesting how some people will want one method and others another. I want miles. I live near Magic Mountain and for 18 months on three nights per-week my shift began at Magic Mountain at closing time so I didn't have to deadmile into L.A. and probably 7 times out of ten the ride I got was back into L.A. Looking back over my statements I drove around 4000 miles in one year just on my first rides of the night, so for me miles works. I can understand why it won't work for others.

I haven't driven for Lyft or Uber for nearly two years and my life is better for it, so anything I get back now is nothing more than a very small amount of compensation for the overheads I paid out and the endless hoops I had to jump through to either get paid or get reimbursed because some entitled a-hole thought it was ok to throw up in my car.

Uber and Lyft isn't a job. It's a quick fix for impending financial commitments, no more, no less, and they know it.


----------



## Ambiguous

WTF WHERES OUR ****INGG MONEY?!?!?!?!?!?!??,?


----------



## Ambiguous

Somebody said that they call the lawyer yesterday and she said it’s going to be a few more weeks WTF


----------



## 7Miles

Ambiguous said:


> Somebody said that they call the lawyer yesterday and she said it's going to be a few more weeks WTF


Sounds about right based on everything I know about Lyft and Uber .


----------



## Ambiguous

Everytime they give a deadline and it passes they say “a few more weeks”


----------



## Ambiguous

Someone said lawyers told them the process began on March 7th, has anyone received a payment yet?


----------



## 7Miles

Emailed to her , she replied right away


----------



## Adieu

7Miles said:


> View attachment 213542
> 
> 
> Emailed to her , she replied right away


Remember when they promised LATE 2016 maybe just maybe early 2017???


----------



## Ambiguous

7Miles said:


> View attachment 213542
> 
> 
> Emailed to her , she replied right away


So she basically found another way to say "a few more weeks". LOL WTF!!!

Keyword: "told". This is what they are told..by the same people who "told" them last time.



Adieu said:


> Remember when they promised LATE 2016 maybe just maybe early 2017???


To be fair appeals were filed which prolonged the case another year but court is over now, we were promised late 2017, then January, then "early 2018".


----------



## Ambiguous

NEW INFO:

Aaron Goodwin says:
March 17, 2018 at 1:48 pm

"Hello good Morning everybody I'm a lawyer on behalf lyft drivers who drove in CA 2012-2016 will be getting paid on March 20th sorry for the delay."


----------



## Ambiguous

I can feel it it’s coming :0


----------



## KMANDERSON

7Miles said:


> View attachment 201646
> 
> 
> I emailed attorney, she was nice enough to reply.
> I stopped counting on that money already...


Your three dollar will arrive in the mail soon


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

Ambiguous said:


> NEW INFO:
> 
> Aaron Goodwin says:
> March 17, 2018 at 1:48 pm
> 
> "Hello good Morning everybody I'm a lawyer on behalf lyft drivers who drove in CA 2012-2016 will be getting paid on March 20th sorry for the delay."


Where is that from? Legit?


----------



## 7Miles

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Where is that from? Legit?


It is legit ! I actually looked up attorney Aaron Goodwin and his law firm. They seem like very knowledgeable monkeys, I mean law firm.


----------



## syc915

No deposit this morning for me.


----------



## 7Miles

syc915 said:


> No deposit this morning for me.


Aaron Goodwin will go bananas


----------



## syc915

Isn't Aaron Goodwin one of the Ghost Adventures dudes?

It'd be spooky if we actually made money off this lawsuit.


----------



## Ambiguous

syc915 said:


> No deposit this morning for me.


If it were to be deposited today then it wouldn't show until tomorrow morning, cause you know, that's how banks work.


----------



## syc915

Ambiguous said:


> If it were to be deposited today then it wouldn't show until tomorrow morning, cause you know, that's how banks work.


Well that depends on when they set the deposits to be sent to the driver's various banks. The person citing "Aaron Goodwin" said we would "be getting paid on March 20", which could mean that either they were sending out the deposits today and for most people they'll show up tomorrow, or that the set up the deposits yesterday and we would have gotten paid today. The wording is ambiguous, I guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Ambiguous

syc915 said:


> Well that depends on when they set the deposits to be sent to the driver's various banks. The person citing "Aaron Goodwin" said we would "be getting paid on March 20", which could mean that either they were sending out the deposits today and for most people they'll show up tomorrow, or that the set up the deposits yesterday and we would have gotten paid today. The wording is ambiguous, I guess we'll see tomorrow.


I'm ambiguous. He said getting paid, meaning they are sending them out on the 20th. At least that's how I read it. Who knows probably just a troll.


----------



## 7Miles

I don't think it will be today because I called my bank. But I've just email the attorney again.
So, here is her response.


----------



## Pinapple Man

Ambiguous said:


> I'm ambiguous. He said getting paid, meaning they are sending them out on the 20th. At least that's how I read it. Who knows probably just a troll.


Got a deposit that I was not expecting this afternoon.


----------



## 7Miles

Pinapple Man said:


> Got a deposit that I was not expecting this afternoon.


How much was it for and does it says Cotter vs Lyft ?
Sorry for such questions but really would like to know if I may .


----------



## beezlewaxin

Today is the day of the week that Lyft deposits anyway so maybe that's not a coincidence. If that's the case maybe it will show up around midnight like my weekly Lyft and Uber deposits always do.


----------



## Pinapple Man

7Miles said:


> How much was it for and does it says Cotter vs Lyft ?
> Sorry for such questions but really would like to know if I may .


No information my bank is closed already. Very small the time period I was FUBER all the time, 2 1/2 months driving Lyft just under $300. I hope FUBER suit gets settled someday, thousands there.



beezlewaxin said:


> Today is the day of the week that Lyft deposits anyway so maybe that's not a coincidence. If that's the case maybe it will show up around midnight like my weekly Lyft and Uber deposits always do.


Not weekly payroll, usually post around 8:30pm.


----------



## 7Miles

Pinapple Man said:


> No information my bank is closed already. Very small the time period I was FUBER all the time, 2 1/2 months driving Lyft just under $300. I hope FUBER suit gets settled someday, thousands there.
> 
> Not weekly payroll, usually post around 8:30pm.


Did you drive in California or Massachusetts?


----------



## Pinapple Man

7Miles said:


> Did you drive in California or Massachusetts?


California


----------



## 7Miles

I called my bank but they know nothing about any pending deposits. So I got no money and I drove full time for them.
Based on the email I got today from the lawyer we should see money “very soon”. I hope this week !


----------



## Pinapple Man

7Miles said:


> I called my bank but they know nothing about any pending deposits. So I got no money and I drove full time for them.
> Based on the email I got today from the lawyer we should see money "very soon". I hope this week !


I called mine in New York and they checked the description and it is from the lawsuit.


----------



## 7Miles

Good news!

Ok, website now says payments were issued dating them tomorrow 21st of March


----------



## Ambiguous

Ok so it’s official we getting paid tomorrow


----------



## BlackWidow911

7Miles said:


> Good news!
> 
> Ok, website now says payments were issued dating them tomorrow 21st of March


I got mine today. I was like whoa


----------



## 7Miles

BlackWidow911 said:


> I got mine today. I was like whoa


Can I ask how much ?


----------



## Ambiguous

BlackWidow911 said:


> I got mine today. I was like whoa


Did you get the break down of how it was calculated in an email?



7Miles said:


> Can I ask how much ?


From class action rebates

Michael says:
March 20, 2018 at 11:17 pm
I got my settlement amount in my account today. I only drove around three months part time. More like 32 hours a week and I received $215. That's better then nothing.


----------



## BlackWidow911

7Miles said:


> Can I ask how much ?


Little over a 1k


----------



## 7Miles

BlackWidow911 said:


> Little over a 1k


And how long/much did you drive for them?
You don't have to answer but it is very interesting to me!


----------



## BlackWidow911

7Miles said:


> And how long/much did you drive for them?
> You don't have to answer but it is very interesting to me!


full time lol I put in miles. I do Amazon now stopped ubering 2yrs ago.


----------



## 7Miles

BlackWidow911 said:


> full time lol I put in miles. I do Amazon now stopped ubering 2yrs ago.


Amazon better?


----------



## BlackWidow911

7Miles said:


> Amazon better?


I like it better $18hr plus tips nobody slamming ur doors


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

Anyone with Chase get theirs yet? Asking for a friend


----------



## Ambiguous

BlackWidow911 said:


> Little over a 1k


What bank?


----------



## syc915

Mine hasn't deposited yet, but my bank is based in the Eastern time zone and I usually don't see deposits clear until the next morning.

I was driving full time for 6 month out of the qualifying period, so hopefully I'll at least get a few hundred.


----------



## 7Miles

$1450


----------



## Skepticaldriver

woah!!!!


----------



## Matty760

Haven't gotten mine yet, but since it said the 21st and my bank isn't a huge bank then i might not see it for another 24 hours! hopefully should around $2k for me


----------



## 7Miles

Matty760 said:


> Haven't gotten mine yet, but since it said the 21st and my bank isn't a huge bank then i might not see it for another 24 hours! hopefully should around $2k for me


Good luck but I doubt it . I drove like crazy 1.5 years that qualify for that period. Got all of their bonuses. I think max you can expect is $1500 but no one yet got that number by the way.


----------



## pursuitking

Finally got my cut of the Lyft settlement lawsuit just shy of $700. Finally!


----------



## rideshareguy707

I was hoping for around 4K because I gave a crazy number of rides during that time frame. Deposit rolled in this morning and I got over $7200. I’m thrilled.


----------



## Dustydgaf

1130 for me. Not too shabby


----------



## pursuitking

Just got my payment finally.


----------



## beezlewaxin

rideshareguy707 said:


> I was hoping for around 4K because I gave a crazy number of rides during that time frame. Deposit rolled in this morning and I got over $7200. I'm thrilled.


That's awesome! What was your typical weekly deposit/rides/hours during that time when you were giving crazy amounts of rides?


----------



## rideshareguy707

beezlewaxin said:


> That's awesome! What was your typical weekly deposit/rides/hours during that time when you were giving crazy amounts of rides?


Somewhere around $1700 a week and I was giving on average about 150 rides a week at that time. I gave over 10,000 rides in the eligible time period.

I also got in the habit of setting a destination filter to and from home so I got mileage credit while I was driving so I could claim the mileage on my taxes. I'm guessing I benefitted from whatever way they ultimately calculated the payments.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

Sheesh I got robbed. Barely cracked 300 and I was driving for almost a year on lyft. Wtf??


----------



## Adieu

Skepticaldriver said:


> woah!!!!


How many rides in the applicable time period?

I got $523 for ~900 several months fulltime (late to the party)


----------



## Adieu

$523 for 900 eligible rides...what a crock of shit



rideshareguy707 said:


> I was hoping for around 4K because I gave a crazy number of rides during that time frame. Deposit rolled in this morning and I got over $7200. I'm thrilled.


***TWO*** post history, both braggin $7k????

Lawyer shill 95%.... these class action punks stole our settlement money imho


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

I need that lawyers email so I can send a nastygram. This is bullshit!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

I filed my claim in 2016 and then forgot about it. Since then I have changed both mailing address and bank account. I called the lawyers' claims "helpline" and they say "it's too late to change payment details". I don't see why it would be too late - I tell them the new bank account details and they pay me. Simple.

Anyway, it looks like the lawyers get to keep my share. Shady, dishonest lawyers... how unusual.

What do you call 1,000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean? A good start.


----------



## Adieu

The Gift of Fish said:


> I filed my claim in 2016 and then forgot about it. Since then I have changed both mailing address and bank account. I called the lawyers' claims "helpline" and they say "it's too late to change payment details". I don't see why it would be too late - I tell them the new bank account details and they pay me. Simple.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like the lawyers get to keep my share. Shady, dishonest lawyers... how unusual.


See this is what I mean when I say they robbed us.... theyre paying it out through unknown calculations that end up being ~60 cents per fulltimer ride, suggesting like 35 million CA rides ***that actually got claimed***

Meanwhile, I'm pretty darn sure most eligible people never did BOTH stages of the signup process and then still had the same info come payout time


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Yeah. I didnt get jack shi* Yet. Not sure about my friends ride count. He was grinding pretty hard when lyft first came to the block though. Like he remembers the hug and a handshake at the airports and the your friend with a car who you gave donations to. Ill ask.

As for filing. I think it was all done on your behalf. I think the only thing some could do was opt out. Since i never did that Maybe i have some.


----------



## Raven087

Remember you'll have to pay state & federal taxes on these.


----------



## Former_lyft_driver

Foober_Lyftz said:


> I need that lawyers email so I can send a nastygram. This is bullshit!!


You should start a class action lawsuit, haha.


----------



## syc915

Mine didn't show up with this morning's other deposits/settling charges, maybe tomorrow.

Or maybe never. I wouldn't totally be surprised if I ended up getting nothing for 6 months of full-time driving.


----------



## la247

wow.. I was expecting 3~4k.


----------



## Yomann

Was expecting around $5K based on earlier guesstimates; got $1,274 this am.
I'll keep it


----------



## Foober_Lyftz

I think it's pretty crappy that they didn't email us a breakdown of what we got and why. Seems like a lot of people got more than they thought and a lot of people got way less than they thought


----------



## Nonya busy

7Miles said:


> View attachment 201646
> 
> 
> I emailed attorney, she was nice enough to reply.
> I stopped counting on that money already...


What class action suit?


----------



## Pinapple Man

Nonya busy said:


> What class action suit?


You did not drive during the beginning of Lyft till July 2016. Sorry



Foober_Lyftz said:


> Sheesh I got robbed. Barely cracked 300 and I was driving for almost a year on lyft. Wtf??


I got almost $300 from middle April 2016 through July 2016.

For those who are not happy with the settlement, REALLY? JUST REALLY!! What did you do for the suit other than be working in the time and place of the legal proceedings? Did you drive 60 to 84 hours per week during that 5 year period? Were you doing Lyft as an after thought when FUBER was slow? You saw the price cuts and you did not quit, what if Lyft had not settled? The orginal amount was a little more than 12 million, and the court said it was not enough they more than doubled the offer to 25 million. Should be thankful that you got something at all, those of us who were in the same period for FUBER have not seen a dime!!!! Plenty of delays and appeals. It is OK to quit driving now if you want, no one is forcing you to drive for below $15.00 minimum wage. Target and Starbucks ate always hiring.


----------



## luvgurl22

Pinapple Man said:


> You did not drive during the beginning of Lyft till July 2016. Sorry
> 
> I got almost $300 from middle April 2016 through July 2016.
> 
> For those who are not happy with the settlement, REALLY? JUST REALLY!! What did you do for the suit other than be working in the time and place of the legal proceedings? Did you drive 60 to 84 hours per week during that 5 year period? Were you doing Lyft as an after thought when FUBER was slow? You saw the price cuts and you did not quit, what if Lyft had not settled? The orginal amount was a little more than 12 million, and the court said it was not enough they more than doubled the offer to 25 million. Should be thankful that you got something at all, those of us who were in the same period for FUBER have not seen a dime!!!! Plenty of delays and appeals. It is OK to quit driving now if you want, no one is forcing you to drive for below $15.00 minimum wage. Target and Starbucks ate always hiring.


Exactly.Just be GRATEFUL folks!!!


----------



## Jennyma

I got $105, and I'm pretty damn happy about it. I expected $7 from a class action suit.


----------



## Adieu

la247 said:


> wow.. I was expecting 3~4k.
> 
> View attachment 215639


Can we at least change up the numbers a little when we shill from different new accounts???



rideshareguy707 said:


> I was hoping for around 4K because I gave a crazy number of rides during that time frame. Deposit rolled in this morning and I got over $7200. I'm thrilled.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

So. Apparently im not getting jack. [email protected] emails were sent to me but i thiught it was some kind of entrapment by lyft. Click on link. Get deactivated the next day. At the time i really relied on lyft for money. So. There it is. I never opted in. Because i thought it was a scam.


----------



## Pinapple Man

Adieu said:


> Can we at least change up the numbers a little when we shill from different new accounts???


Hardly a SHILL, I signed up for FUBER and Lyft in 2013. FUBER got everything processed faster than Lyft. Being retired I did not have a clue what I was getting into or would I like doing it. Up side I am a 20 percenter even though I did not take my first Lyft ride till April 2016. Highly vested in the Uber suit with time and rides, I want a settlement with everyone or cutoff date of June 2014; smaller class more money for me. SHILL I don't think so!!!



Foober_Lyftz said:


> I think it's pretty crappy that they didn't email us a breakdown of what we got and why. Seems like a lot of people got more than they thought and a lot of people got way less than they thought


I got a breakdown email this afternoon I am sure everyone will get the same. At least you got the money first.


----------



## Adieu

Oh, turns out I got a "breakdown" email that assigned me just under 200k points, presumably for ~330 hours in "ride mode", whatever the hell that meant.

...which somehow translated to $520ish

Getting PDB nearly every qualifying week did NOT qualify me for "full time point doubling"


----------



## Pinapple Man

Adieu said:


> Oh, turns out I got a "breakdown" email that assigned me just under 200k points, presumably for ~330 hours in "ride mode", whatever the hell that meant.
> 
> ...which somehow translated to $520ish
> 
> Getting PDB nearly every qualifying week did NOT qualify me for "full time point doubling"


You know the PDB was the carrot to get the drivers on the road, not necessarily what is considered a full work week.


----------



## luvgurl22

Adieu said:


> Oh, turns out I got a "breakdown" email that assigned me just under 200k points, presumably for ~330 hours in "ride mode", whatever the hell that meant.
> 
> ...which somehow translated to $520ish
> 
> Getting PDB nearly every qualifying week did NOT qualify me for "full time point doubling"


Seems like the best period to drive was 2016, since it was 600 points/qualifying hr.


----------



## Matty760

if you drove before 2013 you basically got credit for rides and hours, after that it was just based on hours. Also this is a very rough estimate but every 376 points amounts to $1. so some of this 1 hour periods they were giving credit for paid apprx $1-$2 per hour


----------



## Pinapple Man

Matty760 said:


> if you drove before 2013 you basically got credit for rides and hours, after that it was just based on hours. Also this is a very rough estimate but every 376 points amounts to $1. so some of this 1 hour periods they were giving credit for paid apprx $1-$2 per hour


Driving before 2014 for either company was tough, Lyft very tough. Beginning of 2015 both companies went after everyone not just business travelers. The price war began and the race to the bottom was on. Drivers learned how to force the systems to surge and Prime Time by staying off line. Both companies countered by hiring everybody, big signup bonuses for both drivers and ANTS. ANTS stay online they don't know how to game the system. Both companies could raise the rates gradually and customers would not notice or complain, where would they go back to the city bus or taxi that 80 percent of the fares have never taken? School kids maybe would loose a couple of pounds and walk again.


----------



## 7Miles

I didn’t qualify for doubling points. After reading email 3(!) times I understood why.
In order to qualify, you had to drive more then 50% full time from 2012 to 2016. So, you would need to start in 2013 and work full time to qualify. They based it on calendar year instead of my driving time as I thought originally.
If you don’t understand, I dontvblame you. As I said it took me 3 times to understand.


----------



## Lyfted13

Anyone else not receive a deposit? I filed a claim and received verification that my claim was filed but I did not receive a deposit yesterday.....wtf?


----------



## syc915

Lyfted13 said:


> Anyone else not receive a deposit? I filed a claim and received verification that my claim was filed but I did not receive a deposit yesterday.....wtf?


I haven't gotten a deposit yet either. I was driving full time from January through June 2016 so I figure I should get some payment even if it's not much.

I emailed them early this morning about it but they haven't responded yet.


----------



## Lyfted13

syc915 said:


> I haven't gotten a deposit yet either. I was driving full time from January through June 2016 so I figure I should get some payment even if it's not much.
> 
> I emailed them early this morning about it but they haven't responded yet.


Yea, I gave 2-3000 rides during that period and expected double points. I emailed also and got an automated response that didn't really make me feel any better about it. I think they might have just mailed me a check because i didn't receive a test deposit and I used a different account than what Lyft had on file at the time and I think they may have gotten confused, but it wasn't on my end...I triple checked the info before submitting.


----------



## Hunter420

My roommate got 26 dollars, but I didn't get anything so far. They just deposited it into his account, I worked 1000 times longer then him also.


----------



## Raven087

Hunter420 said:


> My roommate got 26 dollars, but I didn't get anything so far. They just deposited it into his account, I worked 1000 times longer then him also.


I didn't know homeless people had roommates.


----------



## blackeleven

I requested a check on purpose... maybe I feel stupid now.. hopefully check comes soon. Im happy for everyone that gig more than they thought.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

You had to opt into settlement. Lots of people didnt out of fear of lyft reprisals at the tine.


----------



## Adieu

From drivers comparing numbers out of the emails:

Driver A: " Your Settlement Award is $523.51, based upon a calculated points total of 196887.6600, based upon Lyft's records"

(*376.1* pts / $1)

Driver B: "Your Settlement Award is $295.00, based upon a calculated points total of 59805.0600, based upon Lyft's records, "

(*202.7* pts / $1)

Post any that you've seen, don't attribute which one if any is yours or not to avoid retaliation.

Points? What a crock of sh!t when point values calculated god knows how STILL dont correspond to $$$$ settletments....

PS and it is NOT a matter of a large "base" settlement plus a smaller amount per point, since there have been posts of people who drove mainly Uber getting <$10 total for their settlement.


----------



## syc915

I still haven't gotten a response from GCG about my lack of deposit. Is there anyone else I can contact directly about it? I don't have any other email address or contact info.


----------



## Lyfted13

syc915 said:


> I still haven't gotten a response from GCG about my lack of deposit. Is there anyone else I can contact directly about it? I don't have any other email address or contact info.


Don't bother, they are keeping us all at arms length. They said a group of people's ACH info was deemed invalid, so they sent checks to them even though they chose to have an electronic deposit. You may be in that group and get a check in the mail. We will just have to wait and see...


----------



## syc915

Lyfted13 said:


> Don't bother, they are keeping us all at arms length. They said a group of people's ACH info was deemed invalid, so they sent checks to them even though they chose to have an electronic deposit. You may be in that group and get a check in the mail. We will just have to wait and see...


That may be the case, although it seems unlikely. I haven't changed accounts since then, and I still get my Lyft deposits to that account.


----------



## Lyfted13

syc915 said:


> That may be the case, although it seems unlikely. I haven't changed accounts since then, and I still get my Lyft deposits to that account.


I feel you man, it sucks to be in the dark...


----------



## JG10

pursuitking said:


> Finally got my cut of the Lyft settlement lawsuit just shy of $700. Finally!


How long did you drive with them to get this since when?


----------



## JG10

Adieu said:


> From drivers comparing numbers out of the emails:
> 
> Driver A: " Your Settlement Award is $523.51, based upon a calculated points total of 196887.6600, based upon Lyft's records"
> 
> (*376.1* pts / $1)
> 
> Driver B: "Your Settlement Award is $295.00, based upon a calculated points total of 59805.0600, based upon Lyft's records, "
> 
> (*202.7* pts / $1)
> 
> Post any that you've seen, don't attribute which one if any is yours or not to avoid retaliation.
> 
> Points? What a crock of sh!t when point values calculated god knows how STILL dont correspond to $$$$ settletments....
> 
> PS and it is NOT a matter of a large "base" settlement plus a smaller amount per point, since there have been posts of people who drove mainly Uber getting <$10 total for their settlement.


I still haven't received my cut should i call?


----------



## KRIS KRINGLE

JG10 said:


> I still haven't received my cut should i call?


Why not, maybe you have wrong info on file. I received my long awaited settlement- Finally!! I hope you all are happy with your payments. I know I'm glad I stayed in the fight because God blessed me with almost $900. I put in a lot of hours for lyft for about 6 good months.


----------



## Lyfted13

JG10 said:


> I still haven't received my cut should i call?


You aren't alone, a lot of us haven't received anything yet. Scroll down to the bottom part of the thread..

http://www.classactionrebates.com/settlements/lyft/


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Adieu said:


> From drivers comparing numbers out of the emails:
> 
> Driver A: " Your Settlement Award is $523.51, based upon a calculated points total of 196887.6600, based upon Lyft's records"
> 
> (*376.1* pts / $1)
> 
> Driver B: "Your Settlement Award is $295.00, based upon a calculated points total of 59805.0600, based upon Lyft's records, "
> 
> (*202.7* pts / $1)
> 
> Post any that you've seen, don't attribute which one if any is yours or not to avoid retaliation.
> 
> Points? What a crock of sh!t when point values calculated god knows how STILL dont correspond to $$$$ settletments....
> 
> PS and it is NOT a matter of a large "base" settlement plus a smaller amount per point, since there have been posts of people who drove mainly Uber getting <$10 total for their settlement.


Almost as if you haven't heard of weighted distribution.
The more egregiously wronged the higher the per payment.


----------



## Adieu

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Almost as if you haven't heard of weighted distribution.
> The more egregiously wronged the higher the per payment.


Points ARE the weighting mechanism, thats the whole point of points.... your payout should be proportional to your point count

At the same rate as everyone else



KRIS KRINGLE said:


> Why not, maybe you have wrong info on file. I received my long awaited settlement- Finally!! I hope you all are happy with your payments. I know I'm glad I stayed in the fight because God blessed me with almost $900. I put in a lot of hours for lyft for about 6 good months.


What $ what points


----------



## Hunter420

Raven087 said:


> I didn't know homeless people had roommates.


ex roommate- hes living in his car now- boy WTF - do you have any empathy at all!


----------



## Raven087

Hunter420 said:


> ex roommate- hes living in his car now- boy WTF - do you have any empathy at all!


I have shown empathy in a prior post. But at the same time I challenged you to take ownership of your situation and not put the blame at the feet of others. Your situation is not the fault of Lyft whatsoever. Good luck to you.


----------



## Adieu

Skepticaldriver said:


> So. Apparently im not getting jack. [email protected] emails were sent to me but i thiught it was some kind of entrapment by lyft. Click on link. Get deactivated the next day. At the time i really relied on lyft for money. So. There it is. I never opted in. Because i thought it was a scam.


Dayum... skeptical much???


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Adieu said:


> From drivers comparing numbers out of the emails:
> 
> Driver A: " Your Settlement Award is $523.51, based upon a calculated points total of 196887.6600, based upon Lyft's records"
> 
> (*376.1* pts / $1)
> 
> Driver B: "Your Settlement Award is $295.00, based upon a calculated points total of 59805.0600, based upon Lyft's records, "
> 
> (*202.7* pts / $1)
> 
> Post any that you've seen, don't attribute which one if any is yours or not to avoid retaliation.
> 
> Points? What a crock of sh!t when point values calculated god knows how STILL dont correspond to $$$$ settletments....
> 
> PS and it is NOT a matter of a large "base" settlement plus a smaller amount per point, since there have been posts of people who drove mainly Uber getting <$10 total for their settlement.


It's rideshare math. 5 + 5 = 1.867554


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Yeah yeah. Sucks. But what if it was bogus. I needed lyft back then.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Skepticaldriver said:


> So. Apparently im not getting jack. [email protected] emails were sent to me but i thought it was some kind of entrapment by lyft. Click on link. Get deactivated the next day. At the time i really relied on lyft for money. So. There it is. *I never opted in. Because i thought it was a scam*.


Hence.....why you named yourself: '_*skepticaldriver*_'?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Hilarious


----------



## luvgurl22

Got my “check” yesterday, though I opted for a deposit.$511.73.Not bad, since I started in Jan 2016 & only qualified for the last time period in the settlement.


----------



## luvgurl22

Adieu said:


> From drivers comparing numbers out of the emails:
> 
> Driver A: " Your Settlement Award is $523.51, based upon a calculated points total of 196887.6600, based upon Lyft's records"
> 
> (*376.1* pts / $1)
> 
> Driver B: "Your Settlement Award is $295.00, based upon a calculated points total of 59805.0600, based upon Lyft's records, "
> 
> (*202.7* pts / $1)
> 
> Post any that you've seen, don't attribute which one if any is yours or not to avoid retaliation.
> 
> Points? What a crock of sh!t when point values calculated god knows how STILL dont correspond to $$$$ settletments....
> 
> PS and it is NOT a matter of a large "base" settlement plus a smaller amount per point, since there have been posts of people who drove mainly Uber getting <$10 total for their settlement.


Contact w/ "proof" if you feel there were any discrepancies.


----------



## Adieu

luvgurl22 said:


> Contact w/ "proof" if you feel there were any discrepancies.


It's not "proof" but PROOF if a payment supposedly pooled and split via bizarre and byzantine point system....fails to pay same $/point to any two individuals

Thats the whole IDEA of points --- to provide a number of proportional shares from the payout pot that each driver gets


----------



## Lyfted13

luvgurl22 said:


> Got my "check" yesterday, though I opted for a deposit.$511.73.Not bad since I started in Jan 2016 & only qualified for the last time period in the settlement.


...when you find out you're being ignored lol


----------



## Matty760

tha sad thing is that drivers that started really late in the timeframe of the settlement are getting more money than drivers who had been with lyft longer. The reason for that is the multiplier that they use saying if you drove for more than 30 hours a week in half of the time spent driving for lyft then you get twice the points. So a driver who's been doing this forever since lets say 2014 that drove a lot of hours up until july 2016 however didnt drive say 30 hours a week for maybe more then half the year and etc then doesnt qualify at all, yet a new driver that just started in Jan 2016 who drove like crazy to get their bonus and etc then qualifies because they only had 6 months of driving time to have qualified for that multiplier yet a driver back from 2014 has 2 1/2 years to have had half their driving time qualify so theres a big problem there that newer drivers were paid more than older ones... it should have been the opposite in my opinions, based more on the amount of hours you drove and a multiplier for every year you were with lyft 4x multiplier for drivers since 2012 -2013 3x for drivers since 2014 and 2x for 2015 no multiplier for 2016 drivers. thats just my opinion on it


----------



## luvgurl22

Matty760 said:


> tha sad thing is that drivers that started really late in the timeframe of the settlement are getting more money than drivers who had been with lyft longer. The reason for that is the multiplier that they use saying if you drove for more than 30 hours a week in half of the time spent driving for lyft then you get twice the points. So a driver who's been doing this forever since lets say 2014 that drove a lot of hours up until july 2016 however didnt drive say 30 hours a week for maybe more then half the year and etc then doesnt qualify at all, yet a new driver that just started in Jan 2016 who drove like crazy to get their bonus and etc then qualifies because they only had 6 months of driving time to have qualified for that multiplier yet a driver back from 2014 has 2 1/2 years to have had half their driving time qualify so theres a big problem there that newer drivers were paid more than older ones... it should have been the opposite in my opinions, based more on the amount of hours you drove and a multiplier for every year you were with lyft 4x multiplier for drivers since 2012 -2013 3x for drivers since 2014 and 2x for 2015 no multiplier for 2016 drivers. thats just my opinion on it


I think it was because it was 600 points being assigned to the later time periods.Also,at that point I was doing 80+ hr/ weeks.



Lyfted13 said:


> ...when you find out you're being ignored lol


What's eating you up? Just sharing info for those who were wondering why they didn't receive a deposit yet.Drink some warm milk.



Adieu said:


> It's not "proof" but PROOF if a payment supposedly pooled and split via bizarre and byzantine point system....fails to pay same $/point to any two individuals
> 
> Thats the whole IDEA of points --- to provide a number of proportional shares from the payout pot that each driver gets


What exactly is your argument about? I am only Stating what they said on the letter attached to the check they sent me. Did you even look at the attached document that I included? I was only sharing the email for those people who need them to recalculate.I don't understand why some of you are so combative when others are trying to assist you. This is a forum to share knowledge and help one another out. No one is out to get you. Calm down.

Please read before you attack


----------



## Lyfted13

luvgurl22 said:


> What's eating you up? Just sharing info for those who were wondering why they didn't receive a deposit yet.Drink some warm milk.


I was joking, hence the lol, but I asked last week if there was anyone else who didn't receive a deposit and I see that you didn't either. It's all good, I already know I ain't the most popular dude in this forum. Peace and luvgurl

Yea, I need some warm milk to sleep or I will be up all night wondering where my f'in money is lol.


----------



## Adieu

luvgurl22 said:


> I think it was because it was 600 points being assigned to the later time periods.Also,at that point I was doing 80+ hr/ weeks.
> 
> What's eating you up? Just sharing info for those who were wondering why they didn't receive a deposit yet.Drink some warm milk.
> 
> What exactly is your argument about? I am only Stating what they said on the letter attached to the check they sent me. Did you even look at the attached document that I included? I was only sharing the email for those people who need them to recalculate.I don't understand why some of you are so combative when others are trying to assist you. This is a forum to share knowledge and help one another out. No one is out to get you. Calm down.
> 
> Please read before you attack


Nobody is attacking anyone except the scammy lawyers.

Different $/point for different drivers is accountants skimming OUR money.


----------



## luvgurl22

Lyfted13 said:


> I was joking, hence the lol, but I asked last week if there was anyone else who didn't receive a deposit and I see that you didn't either. It's all good, I already know I ain't the most popular dude in this forum. Peace and luvgurl
> 
> Yea, I need some warm milk to sleep or I will be up all night wondering where my f'in money is lol.


Then you will probably get a check like I did.It was dated for March 21st.That was why I shared the info.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Looks like I spoke too soon - a Lyft check did find its way to me this morning. I got $1,100.


----------



## LA#1x3

Driving part time since feb 16, I got $250.

$1100 much better tho. Lol


----------



## syc915

I also got a check this morning, $905.88 for 340695.78 points.


----------



## LA#1x3

syc915 said:


> I also got a check this morning, $905.88 for 340695.78 points.


Nice. Are you a part time driver or full time driver? Trying too figure out why i got $259


----------



## syc915

I was driving full-time, I signed up in December 2015 but didn't give my first ride until NYE, so basically 6 months worth of qualifying driving.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

LA#1x3 said:


> Driving part time since feb 16, I got $250.
> 
> $1100 much better tho. Lol


I guess I was heavily abused by Lyft


----------



## usrbinkevin

Has anyone successfully requested that their payment be resent?

I requested a paper check but am guessing that it was returned due to the fact that I'm no longer at my current address. I emailed them at the [email protected] address but only received a useless automated reply. 

Has anyone in a similar situation found a way to get through to them? Thank


----------



## luvgurl22

usrbinkevin said:


> Has anyone successfully requested that their payment be resent?
> 
> I requested a paper check but am guessing that it was returned due to the fact that I'm no longer at my current address. I emailed them at the [email protected] address but only received a useless automated reply.
> 
> Has anyone in a similar situation found a way to get through to them? Thank


Write to them


----------

